# Battery replacement for Junior Quartz clock



## tkredo (Feb 11, 2005)

I do not race pigeons but my brother-in-law does and he needs to replace the battery in his 'Junior Quartz' clock. He knows where to purchase the battery but has been warned against replacing the battery himself due to the possibility of losing the clock's memory. Therefore we have the following three questions;

01 What is the correct procedure for replacing the battery? We have 
mechanical abilities and know how to solder.

02 Is there anyone in the USA that we could send the clock to for 
replacement?

03 Is the original manufacturer still in business and accepting clocks for 
battery replacement? We believe the factory was in Belgium.

My brother-in-law flies out of Torrance, California. Thank you, in advance,
for any help you can provide. tkredo


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Your thread may be better addressed in the 'Pigeons in Sport' forum.
I will move it to the racing section. 

Cindy


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a Junionr Quartz that I don't use anymore. Mine I just open clock (pull lever on left side where seal hole is to the left) & there is a spot right in front of me that takes 4 C batteries with instructions + --..... Then there are instructions on how to set the time. Needless to say, put the highest quality battries you can buy in there. Mine are in English. Don't know if the are all this way, but think they are.. Mine is from the 1980-90's. Be assured that your not going to mess anything up that a Race sec. can't reset the time etc.. I have always taken the Batteries out after season's end & replaced them just before season. Hope I have helped..... Happy


----------

